# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  المنبر يتقدم عالميا ويتراجع داخلياً

## مرهف

*تقدم المنبر عالميا للمركز رقم 42.750
وتراجع داخليا للمركز رقم 42


غايتو يا عجبكو الظاهر لياقتكم قطعت
:Swaffff:
وبالرغم من تراجعه لأكثر من ستة مراكز داخليا الا انه مازال الأول وبفارق كبير جدا عن اقرب
 منافسيه
:mysmilie_20:
...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

تقدم المنبر عالميا للمركز رقم 42.750
وتراجع داخليا للمركز رقم 42


غايتو يا عجبكو الظاهر لياقتكم قطعت
:Swaffff:
وبالرغم من تراجعه لأكثر من ستة مراكز داخليا الا انه مازال الأول وبفارق كبير جدا عن اقرب
 منافسيه
:mysmilie_20:
...






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


والله يا اخوي الحاصل انو عزو قلل اللعب شويه عشان كده بس لكن من اليوم حنزيد معدل اللعب حبه :ANSmile33:


يا عزو شغل ال :busted_cop: :ANSmile33:


بالمناسبه 

ما جبت الترتيبب في السعودية و قطر و الامارات ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟:hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالمناسبة مبروووووووووووووووك اننا الاوائل برضو خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					



بالمناسبه 

ما جبت الترتيبب في السعودية و قطر و الامارات ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟:hellocv4:



 خجلت ليهم خايفهم يزعلوا
:1251:
...
 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بالمناسبة مبروووووووووووووووك اننا الاوائل برضو خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



مبروك علينا جميعاً
...

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا عجبكو الظاهر عليكم منتظرين ويلى !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

خجلت ليهم خايفهم يزعلوا





 للدرجه دى ؟؟؟
*

----------


## عجبكو

*لا لا عادي اكتب خلينا نشوف الحوشابي و ناس عبد القادر حيقولو شنو هههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا عجبكو الظاهر عليكم منتظرين ويلى !!





ههههههههههههههه


ويلي قال احتمال ما يجي :DOGPILE:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

[/CENTER]
 للدرجه دى ؟؟؟





وكمااااااااااااااااااان اكتر 


خليك مع ناس السودان بس 
:011:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*توقف الدوري
والهزيمه الاخيره
وعمايل البدري
هي السبب
لكن سيعود ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

توقف الدوري
والهزيمه الاخيره
وعمايل البدري
هي السبب
لكن سيعود ان شاء الله





باذن الله :001:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شوفو شغلكم ي عجبكو ما تشمتو فينا ناس مرهف 
مدرب اللياقة الوطني كفاية علينا
تخريمة : انت بتعرفو ي مرهف
                        	*

----------


## aaddil

*يا مرهف   ,  والاعزاء  عجبكو  وابيض  ضميرك ,,,   بالواضح  كدا  الجهل  ما عيب ,,  نورونا شوية  عن    حكاية  المنافسة  بين  المنابر  ,  علي المستويين  الداخلي  والخارجي ,  وعلي اي اساس   وكيف
وايش  لون  و,,,,,,,,,,, الخ ؟   وقوانين  التنافس  وياتو  جهة  بتشرف  عليها  , المؤشرات شنو

و ,,,,,,,,,  انا  اسمي  مكتووووووووووووووب  !!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aaddil
					

يا مرهف   ,  والاعزاء  عجبكو  وابيض  ضميرك ,,,   بالواضح  كدا  الجهل  ما عيب ,,  نورونا شوية  عن    حكاية  المنافسة  بين  المنابر  ,  علي المستويين  الداخلي  والخارجي ,  وعلي اي اساس   وكيف
وايش  لون  و,,,,,,,,,,, الخ ؟   وقوانين  التنافس  وياتو  جهة  بتشرف  عليها  , المؤشرات شنو

و ,,,,,,,,,  انا  اسمي  مكتووووووووووووووب  !!!!!





والله يا عم عادل في مواقع تقريبا بتصنف كل المواقع في العالم و في كل بلد حسب اسس معينة تقريبا كثرة التواجد في المنبر منها  حسب كلام زول زمان ههههههههه

وعند مرهف التوضيح الدقيق :hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لا لا عادي اكتب خلينا نشوف الحوشابي و ناس عبد القادر حيقولو شنو هههههههههههههههههههههه



 
طبعاً دا شهر امتحانات و الناس ( المتزوجين ) مشغولين مع اولادهم . . . شوفونا بعد رمضان !!!!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏الحارث, ‏الحوشابي


الحوشابي وصل يا ربي الشماعة شنو الدورة دي ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

طبعاً دا شهر امتحانات و الناس ( المتزوجين ) مشغولين مع اولادهم . . . شوفونا بعد رمضان !!!!!





ههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص رميتها فينا نحنا العزابة لكن ما مشكلة بعد شهر 8 بنتقابل :21:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وبالرغم من تراجعه لأكثر من ستة مراكز داخليا الا انه مازال الأول وبفارق كبير جدا عن اقرب
منافسيه
دي براها كفانا عاملين زي المريخ رصيدنا النقطي يتناقص وبرضو متصدرين
*

----------

